# 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?



## scripophix (3. Februar 2007)

*Unglaubliche 13,00 Euro Jahresbeitrag zahlen die Mitglieder des Angelvereins VdWA e. V. mit Sitz in Lübeck.* Das ist gerade einmal ein wenig mehr als 1,-- Euro pro Monat. Oder anders: 1,00 Euro pro Monat + einer dazu. 

Der Jahresbeitrag für Jugendliche liegt bei 9,00 Euro. Bei Aufnahme in den Verein entstehen lediglich 5,00 Euro Aufnahmekosten. 

Diese Beiträge sind so günstig, dass hier wirklich einmal ernstlich gefragt werden soll, ob es in Deutschland noch einen günstigeren Verein gibt. Verbandsanschluss hat der Verein, eingetragen ist er auch, die Mitglieder bekommen also Erlaubnisscheine von allen Vereinen, die Vereinsmitgliedschaft zur Voraussetzung für die Erlaubnisscheinvergabe machen. Weitere Information:

http://www.wakenitzangler.de

Richtig ist: Der Verein unterhält keine eigenen Gewässer. Seine Mitglieder beangeln zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil die Wakenitz. Für die werden von der Hansestadt Lübeck Erlaubnisscheine für 16,-- Euron jährlich ausgegeben (Bootsnutzung noch einmal 16,-- Euro). Trotzdem muss der Verein natürlich die notwendigen Beträge an die Verbände abführen. Trotzdem hat es der Verein geschafft sich ein richtig kleines „Polster“ aufzubauen. Weitere Informationen findet Ihr hier: 

http://www.xn--lbecker-angler-gsb.d...p=modload&name=News&file=index&catid=&topic=9

Für uns wirklich genial ist die Tatsache, dass der Verein nicht nur über ein eigenes Grundstück an der Wakenitz verfügt, sondern an zwei Stellen der Wakenitz auch Vereinsboote liegen hat. Wer die nutzen will zahlt *11,-- Euro für die Bootsnutzung pro Jahr.* Hinzu kommen drei Stunden Arbeitseinsatz auf dem Grundstück. Das ist sicherlich nicht uninteressant für Angler, die als Gäste in die Hansestadt Lübeck kommen und ein Boot suchen, um damit auf die Wakenitz zu fahren. Denn selbst Aufnahmegebühr 5,-- Euro + Jahresbeitrag 13,-- Euro + Bootsnutzung 11,-- Euro = zusammen 29,-- Euro dürfen immer noch günstiger sein als die Tagesmiete für ein Boot. 

Bei all diesen guten News aus der Lübecker Angelszene ist es ja wirklich kein Wunder, dass die örtliche Presse (Lübecker Nachrichten) kürzlich in einem immerhin halbseitigen Bericht über den neuen „Angelführer für Lübeck, Travemünde & Umgebung“ ausführlich und jubelartig berichtet hat. Wer den Beitrag lesen will – den findet Ihr hier:

http://www.ln-online.de/lokales/2049686

*Nun also: Welcher Verein ist günstiger? Oder kann sich zumindest als Mitbewerber um den Platz des geringsten Beitrags stellen?*


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Da gibt es bestimmt irgenwo einen Haken...


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Da gibt es bestimmt irgenwo einen Haken...


hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich das gelesen hab...
nur wo isser??


----------



## Feeder-Freak (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Wenn  du dir  irgendeinen Fernseher oder so im Fernsehen kaufst (sehr logisch).
Da gibt es ja immer auf Terra-Nova oder so irgenwelche  die dir  2 Handys  und  ne  Glotze andrehen wollen.  Da steht auch nicht drinnen  was  es da für Haken gibt.


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Warum Haken?

Ich find das schon fast teuer.... zahle nur die Hälfte 
Dafür ohne Boot aber mit viel mehr Wasser.

Auch in SH :q

Hier in Niedersachsen zahl ich 40€ für Weser und 10 Baggerseen... schon teuer-


Wobei man im Vergleich zu den abgedrehten Bazis echt nicht meckern kann.


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Laß mich die Kosten nochmal aufschlüsseln ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.


13,00 Euro Jahresgebühr
16,00 Euro für Erlaubnisschein ( Wakenitz )
16,00 Euro Erlaubnis für Boot ( Wakenitz )
11,00 Euro Erlaubnis für Vereinseigene Boote
Macht unterm Strich ohne Aufnahmegebühr, da man die ja nur einmal zahlt, auch satte 56,00 Euro. Kann jetzt auch ein Rechen-, oder Verständigungsfehler sein, aber sollte das so sein, halte ich dies nicht mehr für so günstig.

Aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren.


----------



## bennie (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Die Gründlinge von www.fangplatz.de haben da aber echt nen besseres angebot finde ich


----------



## Karpfenchamp (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> hab ich mir auch gedacht, als ich das gelesen hab...
> nur wo isser??


 

Im Köder:vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Hamburch


----------



## HOX (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Laß mich die Kosten nochmal aufschlüsseln ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> 13,00 Euro Jahresgebühr
> 16,00 Euro für Erlaubnisschein ( Wakenitz )
> ...



Bei uns in der Region zahlt man zwischen 200 & 300 Euro Aufnahemgebühr und dann Jahresbeiträge die so im Schnitt zwischen 180 und 200 Euro liegen............das ist TEUER!:v:v:v


----------



## LordVader (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

@ Zanderfänger

|good:  Kann ich selber auch nur empfehlen.:m


----------



## Patrick S. (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*



HOX schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Region zahlt man zwischen 200 & 300 Euro Aufnahemgebühr und dann Jahresbeiträge die so im Schnitt zwischen 180 und 200 Euro liegen............das ist TEUER!



Ich wollte damit ja auch nicht sagen das dies teuer ist, aber eben nach meiner Rechnung ( die natürlich auch falsch sein kann ) nicht günstig. Im Schnitt auf das Jahr gesehen ist dies trotzdem noch tragbar und durchaus eine Überlegung wert wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde.


----------



## Wakenitzangler (12. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Einen Haken hat die Sache nicht.
Im Jahr 1997 oder 98 beschloss sie Stadt Lübeck den Gewässerschein für die Wakenitz (ca. 16km lang, Preis fürs Jahr mit Bootserlaubnis 32€, nur Ufer 16€ ) nurnoch an organisierte Angler auszugeben. 
Um möglichst vielen Anglern in Lübeck die ein Intresse am Angeln in der Wakenitz hatten eine bezahlbare Alternative zu bieten wurde der Verein gegründet. Da der Verein keine eigenen Gewässer unterhält sonder primär dazu dient die für die Wakenitz obligatorische "Organisation" zu erfüllen ist der Jahresbeitrag so günstig. 
Die Vereinsboote muss keiner bezahlen der sie nicht auch nutzen will (finde ich fair) und der Jahresbeitrag bleibt erschwinglich.
Du zahlst nur für das was du wirklich willst, und nicht wie bei vielen Vereinen für Gewässer die du entweder nie beangelst oder die dir nie Fisch bringen. 

Warum alle Leute gleich Schmu vermuten kann ich ehrlich nicht verstehen. Der VdWA ist absolut seriös.

THO

Im VdWA seit 2000.


----------



## Patrick S. (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*



Wakenitzangler schrieb:


> Warum alle Leute gleich Schmu vermuten kann ich ehrlich nicht verstehen. Der VdWA ist absolut seriös.
> 
> THO
> 
> Im VdWA seit 2000.


 
Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt klasse. Ich wollte ja mit meinen Beiträgen auch ganz gewiss nicht sagen das die VdWA nicht seriös ist. Ich wollte eigtnlich nur klar stellen das die nur auf den ersten Blick günstig sind. Aber das sie schlecht sind, kann ich nicht beaurteilen da ich diesen Verein nicht kenne.
Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Aussage wieder ein wenig klar stellen.


----------



## Weissnixbeissnix (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

wenn das bei uns in der umgebung währe würde ich eintreten,das ist im gegensatz zu uns geschenkt. Für das geld hat man bei uns noch nichtmal die aufnahme 
 mfg Totti


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Was natürlich verschwiegen wird :

- Bedingt durch das aggressive Verhalten der Anglefreunde Nord in Sachen Mitgliederwerbung ist im VDSF anscheinend der Gedanke aufgekommen,für Vereine,welche keine eigenen Gewässer haben, PRO Mitglied einen Sonderbeitrag von bis zu 50,-€ zu erheben - dieser Beitrag wird dann sicherlich an die Mitglieder weitergereicht und macht diese Vereine dann zu einer relativ teuren Angelegenheit. 
Ich denke,sobald der VDSF diese Sache juristisch abgekaspert hat,wird so etwas in der Art auch durchgezogen

- Die angesprochenen "Angelfreunde-Nord" sind *nach meinem Kenntnisstand* von einem Ausschluß aus dem VDSF bedroht - dann zahlen die Mitglieder für "nothing"


Uli


----------



## blxckxxt (15. Februar 2007)

*Bange machen ?*

Ist die Strafgebühr fundiert, gibt es eine Quelle ? Oder reine Angstmacherei ?
Denn der Verein in Lübeck ist echt klasse !
Günstig und gut - wie man so schön sagt.


----------



## Fischfiete (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: 13,-- Euro Jahresbeitrag: Ist das der günstigste Angelverein in Deutschland?*

Moin Moin,

ich, als frisch zugezogener Lübecker, und durch meinen heutigen spaziergang für die Wakenitz begeisterter hätte gerne einen Ansprechpartner/ Telefonnumer für den Verein der Angelfreunde Wakenitz, denn ich möchte Mitglied werden. Der Verein hat leider (noch?) keine Homepage.

Gruß


----------

